# new build



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

this stuff compatible?

Graphics card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084

cd/dvd burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156

Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115031

Case
http://www.directron.com/nemesisblack.html

Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136098

Ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001&Tpk=antec+trio+650w

Wireless Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115

Monitor (may choose a different one doubt it though I'm lazy)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009091

Keyboard/mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109154

I posted a thread with similar parts but i changed so much stuff i don't if everything will work together


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, nice choice on the power supply btw


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. Look at this wireless card though because it supports faster data rates (108Mb/s), WPA2 AES encryption, and bus mastering.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156165


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

does this need a 650w power supply?
i am not oc
i don't game
can i have like a 400w or 450w power supply?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not with that video card stick with the 650w that's the minimum


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

o sorry i forgot to say that i changed the video card
to
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085

i also changed the hdd to 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136039


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no different


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

ok then so just stick with the power supply that i chose

on the GTS it shows that it comes with a power cable how come the GT doesn't come with one?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it does not have an external connector on the card and draws power from the motherboard


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

could i hook my xbox 360 to the hdtv cable and play my xbox on my computer?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Usually the easiest way is to hook it up directly to your computer monitor rather than through the computer. If your monitor/TV has an HDMI port I would recommend using that. If not, I would buy a VGA adapter for the 360 and hook it to the monitor via VGA. Then hook up the computer via DVI.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

will the monitor to computer can it just run on the DVI cable?
if i wanted to do it through the computer though how would i do it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, the monitor to the computer should use the standard DVI connector.

If you wanted to do it through the computer you would need a video capture card. And if you wanted to see the picture in HD you would need a very expensive video capture card. If you hooked the Xbox to the monitor through HDMI or VGA then all you have to do is switch the input on the monitor when you want to play and it will be in HD quality (with games that support HD). I would recommend this option.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

Will this one work? this won't have the sound travel though right? just the video
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189056

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874187013
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196031


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103025


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i use that one and it works great


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

could i get a cheaper power supply if i got this video card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102703
is this like the "equal" to the nividia 8600gt?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The HD 2600XT is behind the 8600GTS and even the 8600GT. The 512MB is also more expensive than the faster 256MB 8600GTS.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127306
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you run short of money on a build you cut back on a component but not the power supply


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

what psu should i get if i put http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130313
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130270
parents said i had to go even cheaper
which card is better? which is quietest?
i will be using xp pro for os


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 8400GS would be the better option.

Look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

how's this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116001
trio better choice?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Antec Trio is definitely a better choice.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
would this be fine because on the psu calculator i put in everything that i'd do it came up with 290 watts and it says when i calculate it with a 8600gts instead of 8400gs it comes up with 299 watts


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

can anyone get me back?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you do the PSU calculator also do at least 20% capacitor aging to account for the fact that PSUs loose power output capacity as they age.

You also need to multiply the result the calculator gives you by 1.3 to account for switching power supply inefficiency.

Do that and post the revised power requirement. Then ask yourself if the Antec Earthwatts 430W will handle your system. :wink:


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

would i put sli or single card? i am putting only one gpu in my build.521 for 8600gts and 453 for 8400gs


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

without the sli 8600gts is 431.6 i don't know how i got the 8400gs one but when i do it again i get 418.6 i might have added something extra


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the Antec Trio 550W for that then. Keep in mind that getting a larger power supply will actually be better because the power supply will a) produce less internal heat and as a result b) will be able to maintain more stable power outputs.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

what would take a 430w?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If your motherboard had integrated graphics rather than a dedicated card the 430W would likely be a good option.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

i don't think mine does how about a low end card like the 6200? i am sorry i keep asking questions i just want to i guess understand this better. i thank you for all your help. i know that emosun got the radeon hd 2600xt and he uses a truepower trio 430w


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

would i be fine with that?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The HD 2600XT uses very little power relative to the 8600GTS because its on 65nm instead of 80nm. Since the 6200 is older technology that might actually also be inefficient and use quite a bit of power.

It also depends on the CPU as well since that takes up a lot of power. Additionally, multiple disk drives will take additional power. Just because the video card is similar doesn't mean the system will need the same power supply.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

all the stuff on the first post except change the gpu to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102703 
forget the monitor and keyboard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For that I would look at the Antec Trio 430W (a little more expensive than the EarthWatts but higher efficiency). This is because a) the Allendale uses only 65W, b) the P35 chipset uses a mere 16W, c) you only have one disk drive, and d) The HD 2600XT doesn't take as much power as the 8600GTS.

EDIT: I found this which is a good deal:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

i got two one is a dvd drive the other is the asus that you saw and then 2 cathodes(maybe)


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

on the psu calculator it said the 8600gts and the radeon 2600xt use the same amount of wattage


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The simulator must be estimating because they definitely do not use the same amount of power. The 8600GTS uses more.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

will it be fine with 2 optical drives and cathodes?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes it will.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

on that note i am going to order my parts thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

